# digital plug timers



## Nick16 (6 Nov 2009)

hi guys, im after some of these (at least 2 preferbaly 3) to replace my mechanical analogue ones. This is becuase i have one timer in my bedroom for my rekord lights and it makes such a raket at night i have finally had enough. It is the same for my lounge. 

i want to know which ones you guys use (name, place they can be found etc, a link would be excellent) and ifthey are properly silent. 

cheers


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Nov 2009)

i got mine from lidl on a special for 3 quid. pretty good ones too but probably not in stock now.

I did notice the other day that B&Q have them at the moment in a big stand.  Â£3.98 each or 3 for Â£10.  & day digital ones too.


----------



## andy (6 Nov 2009)

I use these

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... TIMERS.htm


----------



## a1Matt (6 Nov 2009)

andy said:
			
		

> I use these
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... TIMERS.htm



I bought the same ones and find they were unreliable, after a few months of use they started switching quite erratically.  I suspect I overloaded them by trying them with my light intially and that then then caused them to wear out quickly.

This thread here has interesting information regarding timers, including wearing them out and using central heating timers as an alternative: viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3045&hilit=central+heating+timer

I am interested to see what other specific timers people add to this thread...


----------



## a1Matt (6 Nov 2009)

Whilst googling for 'electronic time switch 3 channels' I came across a timer which has an 'astrological' setting.
It can turn the lights on and off at sunrise and sunset!    

http://www.intermatic.com/products/time ... ronic.aspx


----------



## Voo (6 Nov 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> andy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm having the same problem with these at the moment. At the time i bought them they were 2 for the price of 1, but now they're not so great. They're ok some of the time, but i have to keep resetting the time and timers. Not good when it's the one powering the solenoid that's the worst   

One like this wouldn't be too bad, although a bit pricey.


----------



## dsandson (7 Nov 2009)

yeah, i had the exact same issue with an argos timer on my solenoid... Got so bad that i binned the thing in a fit of rage!

I need a few more for a new co2 set so i'm gonna try B&Q. Just need to make sure they only take up one plug space.


----------



## chris1004 (7 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I have hard wired my 2 sets of lights into a liberated central heating timer (two chanel originally for central heating and hot water). Works very well and is very neat and tidy in my cabinet. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## amy4342 (7 Nov 2009)

I use these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-LCD-7-Day ... 25571d728a from eBay. I've been running 7 for various amounts of time from 3 years and newer and I've never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Nov 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> I use these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-LCD-7-Day ... 25571d728a from eBay. I've been running 7 for various amounts of time from 3 years and newer and I've never had a problem with any of them.



Have you used them with lights Amy? If so, what was the highest wattage you switched off a single socket?

They look spot on for me; one socket for lights, two for pumps, independant timers, 1 min intervals, all in one neat box, plugs into mains - that ticks all my boxes. and a good price IMO


----------



## amy4342 (7 Nov 2009)

Hi Matt. Yes, i'm currently running four with lights - one with an Arcadia ballast with 2 x 24w T5's (48w), one running an ASL ballast with 2 x 18w Compact T5's (36w), one running a Hagen Glo 24w luminaire and the other running a Juwel 15w T8. The others are running my solenoids, and I've never had a problem with them. They're very easy to set aswell, which is just brilliant. Also, they allow you to set different times for different days or combinations of, which is great because it allows me to set my lights and co2 to come on much later on a weekend than a weekday  .


----------



## Nick16 (7 Nov 2009)

amy, will they fit side by side in a socket. (e.g if i had a 4 way extension lead, would i be able to get 4 plugged in?)
the reason i ask this is becuase most timers are huge and normally you can only get 2 plugged in which is frustrating. 

nice find btw.


----------



## a1Matt (7 Nov 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> Hi Matt. Yes, i'm currently running four with lights - one with an Arcadia ballast with 2 x 24w T5's (48w), one running an ASL ballast with 2 x 18w Compact T5's (36w), one running a Hagen Glo 24w luminaire and the other running a Juwel 15w T8. The others are running my solenoids, and I've never had a problem with them. They're very easy to set aswell, which is just brilliant. Also, they allow you to set different times for different days or combinations of, which is great because it allows me to set my lights and co2 to come on much later on a weekend than a weekday  .



Thanks for all the info, it's really heplful. Your a star


----------



## amy4342 (7 Nov 2009)

> Thanks for all the info, it's really heplful. Your a star



Awwww  , that's no problems! It's nice to be able to provide some useful info for a change 



> amy, will they fit side by side in a socket. (e.g if i had a 4 way extension lead, would i be able to get 4 plugged in?)
> the reason i ask this is becuase most timers are huge and normally you can only get 2 plugged in which is frustrating.



Mine are all plugged in side by side, although I do have an extension cable with switches next to each plug which obviously widens the available space. However, I would say there's a fingers width between the timers even then, so I would say they would fit next to each other easily on a standard extension cable also. Indeed, they are normally so bulky that it's hard to get them in, but I would say these would be okay.


----------



## Antoni (8 Nov 2009)

Does anyone of you fellows has ever tried to make or use a multi timer or controller I would say, to replace the bulky timers?My idea is to use one unit that controls all(lights, air pumps, co2, dosing pumps and so on). But the major problem is that I need a controller that will be able to define different time sets for each plug.  :?:  Do you have some experience with such devices?

Regards


----------



## dw1305 (11 Nov 2009)

Hi all,
I use the cheap digital timers for the fluorescent grow-lights, as you can see instantly when they've failed. I wouldn't use them for anything else (Heaters/CO2 for example). You can get better ones (for hydroponics) <http://www.1-hydroponics.co.uk/environmental-controls/timers.htm>

I run a lot of high pressure sodium grow lights in the University glasshouses. Particularly if you have discharge lighting (metal halides for instance), it is important that you have suitably rated timers (you need a "contactor relay").
I had to have a number of expensive digital IP67 timer sockets put in to comply with stricter H&S regulations, and they have now all failed, in the vast majority of cases due to failure of the LCD display. I've also had problems with photo-degradation of the switch cases

After consultation with several electricians, I've been told that the traditional, metal pinned, analogue time switches are the only ones that are likely to have a reliable life of over 2 years with discharge lights, and that any digital LCD unit is unsuitable for "warm" temperatures.  The ones I have now in the glasshouses are adapted "central heating" timers (about Â£30 wholesale).  

cheers Darrel


----------



## a1Matt (11 Nov 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> I use these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-LCD-7-Day ... 25571d728a from eBay. I've been running 7 for various amounts of time from 3 years and newer and I've never had a problem with any of them.



I bit the bullet and ordered one of these off ebay


----------



## amy4342 (11 Nov 2009)

> bit the bullet and ordered one of these off ebay



 Cool, I hope it's ok.


----------



## a1Matt (11 Nov 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> > bit the bullet and ordered one of these off ebay
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I hope it's ok.



So do I!  
I won't hold it against you if it isn't


----------



## a1Matt (9 Feb 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> amy4342 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a little update, have been using this timer for a while now and am really happy with it   
Am not using it with lights, just with a dosing pump.


----------



## amy4342 (9 Feb 2010)

Phew! That's good to know


----------



## gzylo (17 Feb 2010)

Hi

I have 2 of these 
http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/reptile ... 26143.html

its minimum on time is 1second so its perfect for dosing ferts with certain pumps.


gzylo


----------



## Willow (8 Feb 2011)

Some electricians told me some information about this traditional metal pinned. Some analog time switches are good but not all. Google has something better to offer I believe. You better check them out.


----------

